# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Στόχευση οτε και νοβα με ένα πιάτο

## george33

Γεια σας , θέλω να πιάσω οτε και νόβα με ένα πιάτο...Ηθελα να μου πείτε πως θα το κάνω , ποιον δορυφόρο θα έχω στο κέντρο του πιάτου και ποιον παράγωνα;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Στο  κέντρο  θα  βάλεις  τον  ΟΤΕ ( EUTESALT 9B)  που  είναι  πιο  αδύνατος  δορυφόρος  και  παράκεντρα  τη  NOVA (HOT BIRD)  που  είναι  ισχυρός,  προσοχή  τα LNB πρέπει  να  είναι  με  μικρής  διαμέτρου  χοάνη.

----------


## george33

Και όπως κοιτάμε το πιάτο το lnb της νόβα μπαίνει δεξιά ή αριστερά του κεντρικού;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Οπως  το  κοιτάζουμε  απο  την  πλευρά  των  LNB  η NOVA  μπαινει  αριστερά  η  πρακτική  δηλαδή  είναι  ο  ανατολικότερος  δορυφόρος αντανακλάται   δυτικότερα  του  κέντρικού.

----------


## bakmak

Καλησπερα. Να εκμεταλευτω το θεμα;..
- Εχω ηδη εγκατεστημενο πιατο με lnb που βλεπει δορυφορο nova. Οπως ειναι, μπορω να προσθεσω 2ο lnb κ για cosmote tv, η θα πρεπει να μετακινησω το πιατο για να βλεπει δορυφορο cosmote tv;... Ευχαριστω για τη φιλοξενεια!

----------


## ^Active^

Μπορεις κανονικα και οι δυο δορυφοροι εχουν δυνατο beam

----------


## kasikis

Κέντραρε Νova που είναι εύκολος και δίπλα στο lnb του Nova (από την δεξιά μεριά όπως κοιτας το πιάτο από την μεριά των lnb ) βάλε ένα lnb 3ων μοιρών στενό και κόλλησε το επάνω του. Παίξε μόνο λίγο με το ύψος του αν χρειαστεί. Υπόψιν πιάτο πάνω απο 80 εκατοστά.

----------


## bakmak

1χΠιατο + 2χlnb (nova- cosmote) + diseqc 1/2 + spitter 1/2 + 2xμπριζες sat.
Δουλευει;.
Δηλ. Παιζει στην καθε μπριζα ταυτοχρονα η nova η cosmote;
* Δεν ξερω πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφια  κ ζητω συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω με τα λογια αντι σχεδιου!

----------


## bakmak

CameraZOOM-20180221120924769.jpg Αυτό δηλ. δουλεύει; 
[1χΠιατο + 2χlnb (nova- cosmote) + diseqc 1/2 + spitter 1/2 + 2xμπριζες sat.
Δουλευει;.
Δηλ. Παιζει στην καθε μπριζα ταυτοχρονα η nova η cosmote;]

----------


## nkarama

Οχι δεν θα λειτουργήσει έτσι όπως το σχεδιάζεις.

Θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει υπο προυποθέσεις.
α) θα μπορεί να παίζει μόνο nova ή μόνο ΟΤΕ. όχι και τα δύο μαζί. Πως άλλωστε να παίξει και τα 2 μαζί εφόσον το diseqc κάνει μεταγωγή απο το ένα LNB στο άλλο.
β) θα πρέπει να είναι ανοικτός μόνο ο ένας δέκτης απο τους δυο. 
γ) αν έβλεπες ΟΤΕ και θες να δεις νόβα, θα χρειαστεί να στείλεις στο Diseqc εντολή να γυρίσει καθώς ο δέκτης της nova δεν έχει diseqc. 
δ) ο δέκτης της nova πρέπει να είναι στην θέση 1 ή Α του diseqc
ε) κάποια στιγμή κάτι θα σου καεί. Δέκτης, ΛΝΒ, diseqc δεν ξέρω τι, αλλά απο κάπου θα την πατήσεις.

Ο σωστός τρόπος για να το κάνεις είναι να πάρεις Quatro LNB's (πρόσεξε, ΟΧΙ quad) και να βάλεις ένα multiswitch. Θα πρεπει να προσέξεις όμως καθώς ο δέκτης της nova είναι ψιλοσαράβαλο να ρωτήσεις στα μαγαζιά ποιο multiswitch παίζει με αυτόν, γιατί δεν παίζουν όλα...

----------


## pstratos

Αν είναι μόνο 2 δορυφόροι σε 2 δέκτες γίνεται και με δυο dual lnb + 2 diseqc switches.

----------


## bakmak

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
- Στο σχέδιο λέω ή NOVA ή cosmote. Όχι και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα. 
Άρα παίζει έτσι;
- Άλλη επιλογή: Άν αντί για 2 Χ LNB στο ίδιο πιάτο, βάλω κ δεύτερο πιάτο με 1 Χ lnb το καθένα (1 για nova και 1 για cosmote) και τα υπόλοιπα ίδια όπως πριν (diseqc & splitter), θα δουλέψει;(Φυσικά ή nova ή cosmote και όχι τα 2 ταυτόχρονα).





> Οχι δεν θα λειτουργήσει έτσι όπως το σχεδιάζεις.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει υπο προυποθέσεις.
> α) θα μπορεί να παίζει μόνο nova ή μόνο ΟΤΕ. όχι και τα δύο μαζί. Πως άλλωστε να παίξει και τα 2 μαζί εφόσον το diseqc κάνει μεταγωγή απο το ένα LNB στο άλλο.
> β) θα πρέπει να είναι ανοικτός μόνο ο ένας δέκτης απο τους δυο. 
> γ) αν έβλεπες ΟΤΕ και θες να δεις νόβα, θα χρειαστεί να στείλεις στο Diseqc εντολή να γυρίσει καθώς ο δέκτης της nova δεν έχει diseqc. 
> δ) ο δέκτης της nova πρέπει να είναι στην θέση 1 ή Α του diseqc
> ε) κάποια στιγμή κάτι θα σου καεί. Δέκτης, ΛΝΒ, diseqc δεν ξέρω τι, αλλά απο κάπου θα την πατήσεις.
> 
> Ο σωστός τρόπος για να το κάνεις είναι να πάρεις Quatro LNB's (πρόσεξε, ΟΧΙ quad) και να βάλεις ένα multiswitch. Θα πρεπει να προσέξεις όμως καθώς ο δέκτης της nova είναι ψιλοσαράβαλο να ρωτήσεις στα μαγαζιά ποιο multiswitch παίζει με αυτόν, γιατί δεν παίζουν όλα...

----------


## bakmak

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
- Δηλαδή;... Σχεδιάκι, είναι εύκολο;...




> Αν είναι μόνο 2 δορυφόροι σε 2 δέκτες γίνεται και με δυο dual lnb + 2 diseqc switches.

----------


## nkarama

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> - Στο σχέδιο λέω ή NOVA ή cosmote. Όχι και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα. 
> Άρα παίζει έτσι;
> - Άλλη επιλογή: Άν αντί για 2 Χ LNB στο ίδιο πιάτο, βάλω κ δεύτερο πιάτο με 1 Χ lnb το καθένα (1 για nova και 1 για cosmote) και τα υπόλοιπα ίδια όπως πριν (diseqc & splitter), θα δουλέψει;(Φυσικά ή nova ή cosmote και όχι τα 2 ταυτόχρονα).



Οταν λέω όχι και τα δύο μαζι εννοώ την περίπτωση να παίζει η μία πρίζα nova και η άλλη Cosmote. Ετσι όπως το γράφεις στο σχέδιο εννοείς να παίζει η μία πρίζα πρόγραμμα διαφορετικό της άλλης. Οπότε όχι δεν παίζει. 
Επιπρόσθετα, επαναλαμβάνω, ότι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ κάτι θα σου καεί μακροχρόνια.

Το να έχεις διαφορετικό πιάτο δεν κάνει καμμία διαφορά. Είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση. 

Στην περίπτωση σου το splitter που είναι? υπάρχουν 2 καθόδοι απο την ταράτσα προς τις πρίζες?

----------


## bakmak

Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί κ ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας έχω ήδη κουράσει!

Βάζω τα πράγματα από την αρχή.
*1.* *ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ:* 
- Υπάρχουν δύο αποκωδiκοποιητές. (1 Χ NOVA & 1 Χ COSMOTE).
- Δύο σπίτια (Εξοχικά) με κοινή ταράτσα και κάθε σπίτι έχει μία μπρίζα sat  με καλώδιο που καταλήγει στην ταράτσα.
- Στην ταράτσα υπάρχει 1 Χ πιάτο με lnb συντονισμένο για nova και συνδέεται με το καλώδιο στην μπρίζα sat του ενός σπιτιου (Σπίτι Α).
*2. ZHTOYMENA:*
α) Να παίζει στο κάθε σπίτι ή η NOVA ή η COSMOTE, δηλ. κάθε φορά να παίζει μόνο ο ένας αποκωδικοποιητής από τους δύο αποκωδικοποιητές.
β) Επικουρικά: Στο ένα σπίτι να παίζει η ή η NOVA ή η COSMOTE και στο άλλο σπίτι να παίζει το αντίθετο (π.χ.: NOVA στο Α σπίτι και ταυτόχρονα COSMOTE στο Β σπίτι).

*Ποιός είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος (Λειτουργικά και τεχνικοοικονομικά) και τί εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ;
** Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nkarama

Απο την στιγμή που το κάθε σπίτι έχει ξεχωριστή άνοδο προς την ταράτσα όλα απλοποιούνται.
Θα χρειαστείς όμως να αλλάξεις τα LNB που δίνει ο κάθε πάροχος με άλλα dual LNB (όπως είπε και ο pstratos) Αυτά (dual) βγάζουν 2 εξόδους το καθένα (ας τις ονομάσουμε έξοδο 1 και 2), για να συνδεθούν ανεξάρτητα δύο δέκτες. 
Το ένα LNB θα στοχεύει στον nova (έστω LNB Ν) και το άλλο στον OTE (εστω LNB Ο). 
Επίσης θα χρειαστείς 2 diseqC διακόπτες ( ασ τους ονομάσουμε dA & dB) 2 εισόδων (Α και Β) o καθένας. 
Την έξοδο Ν1 (LNB Νοβα έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην στην είσοδο Α του dA. Την έξοδο O1 (LNB Ote έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην είσοδο Β του dA.
Την έξοδο του dA θα την πας στην πρίζα του σπιτιού Α. 

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέεις και τις εξόδους Ν2 και Ο2 στο diseqC B και την έξοδό του θα την οδηγήσεις στο σπίτι Β.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο τα 2 σπίτια μπορούν να βλέπουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ κάποιον απο τους 2 δορυφόρους, ανεξάρτητα απο το τι βλέπει το άλλο. Δηλαδή όταν το Α βλέπει ΟΤΕ το Β μπορεί να βλέπει Νοβα, μπορεί όμως να βλέπει και ΟΤΕ. Και αντίστοιχα...
Παρόλα αυτά όμως το ΙΔΙΟ σπίτι δεν μπορεί να βλέπει ταυτόχρονα και τους δυο δορυφόρους (αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ ήταν ζητούμενο). 

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση. Οπως ειπώθηκε πριν, ο δέκτης της Nova ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει DiseqC. Αρα όταν έχεις βάλει τον δέκτη του OTE και βλέπεις πρόγραμμα απο αυτόν (και δεδομένου ότι έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις ώστε να καταλάβει ο δέκτης σε ποιά θέση του διακόπτη DiseqC είναι συνδεδεμένος ο δορυφόρος) και μετά τον σβύσεις στην συνέχεια ανοίξεις της νοβα, το DiseqC δεν θα λάβει εντολή να γυρίσει στον Hotbird. Τουλάχιστον έτσι ήξερα χρονια πριν, μπορεί τώρα να έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα. Υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις για αυτό, Μια απο αυτές είναι να ρυθμίσεις στον δέκτη του ΟΤΕ σαν δεύτερο δορυφόρο τον hotbird και πριν τον κλήσεις (τον ΟΤΕ) να γυρνάς σε κάποιο απο τα ελεύθερα κανάλια του Hotbird. Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δωθεί εντολή στο DiseqC να γυρίσει στον hotbird οπου και θα μείνει.
Αλλη λύση είναι κάποιοι εξωτερικοί πομποί σήματος diseqC που ανιχνεύουν τάση στο SCART του δέκτη όταν αυτός ανάβει και στέλνουν το κατάλληλο σήμα στο diseqC.
Ρώτα σε καταστήματα.

----------


## bakmak

ΆΑΑΑΑρχοντας!... Ευχαριστώ.
- Άν βάλω kai 2ο πιάτο για cosmote και βάλω 1Χ dual LNB στο κάθε πιάτο και τα υπόλοιπα όπως είπες (2 Χ diseq), θα είναι καλύτερα, σε σχέση με τον συντονισμό των 2 X δορυφόρων από ότι με ένα πιάτο, κλπ;...
- Τελικά τι diseq να αγοράσω;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

[Θα χρειαστείς όμως να αλλάξεις τα LNB που δίνει ο κάθε πάροχος με άλλα dual LNB (όπως είπε και ο pstratos) Αυτά (dual) βγάζουν 2 εξόδους το καθένα (ας τις ονομάσουμε έξοδο 1 και 2), για να συνδεθούν ανεξάρτητα δύο δέκτες. 
Το ένα LNB θα στοχεύει στον nova (έστω LNB Ν) και το άλλο στον OTE (εστω LNB Ο). 
Επίσης θα χρειαστείς 2 diseqC διακόπτες ( ασ τους ονομάσουμε dA & dB) 2 εισόδων (Α και Β) o καθένας. 
Την έξοδο Ν1 (LNB Νοβα έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην στην είσοδο Α του dA. Την έξοδο O1 (LNB Ote έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην είσοδο Β του dA.
Την έξοδο του dA θα την πας στην πρίζα του σπιτιού Α. 

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέεις και τις εξόδους Ν2 και Ο2 στο diseqC B και την έξοδό του θα την οδηγήσεις στο σπίτι Β.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο τα 2 σπίτια μπορούν να βλέπουν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ κάποιον απο τους 2 δορυφόρους, ανεξάρτητα απο το τι βλέπει το άλλο. Δηλαδή όταν το Α βλέπει ΟΤΕ το Β μπορεί να βλέπει Νοβα, μπορεί όμως να βλέπει και ΟΤΕ. Και αντίστοιχα...
Παρόλα αυτά όμως το ΙΔΙΟ σπίτι δεν μπορεί να βλέπει ταυτόχρονα και τους δυο δορυφόρους (αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ ήταν ζητούμενο). 

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση. Οπως ειπώθηκε πριν, ο δέκτης της Nova ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει DiseqC. Αρα όταν έχεις βάλει τον δέκτη του OTE και βλέπεις πρόγραμμα απο αυτόν (και δεδομένου ότι έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις ώστε να καταλάβει ο δέκτης σε ποιά θέση του διακόπτη DiseqC είναι συνδεδεμένος ο δορυφόρος) και μετά τον σβύσεις στην συνέχεια ανοίξεις της νοβα, το DiseqC δεν θα λάβει εντολή να γυρίσει στον Hotbird. Τουλάχιστον έτσι ήξερα χρονια πριν, μπορεί τώρα να έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα. Υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις για αυτό, Μια απο αυτές είναι να ρυθμίσεις στον δέκτη του ΟΤΕ σαν δεύτερο δορυφόρο τον hotbird και πριν τον κλήσεις (τον ΟΤΕ) να γυρνάς σε κάποιο απο τα ελεύθερα κανάλια του Hotbird. Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δωθεί εντολή στο DiseqC να γυρίσει στον hotbird οπου και θα μείνει.
Αλλη λύση είναι κάποιοι εξωτερικοί πομποί σήματος diseqC που ανιχνεύουν τάση στο SCART του δέκτη όταν αυτός ανάβει και στέλνουν το κατάλληλο σήμα στο diseqC.
Ρώτα σε καταστήματα.[/QUOTE]

----------


## bakmak

ΆΑΑρχοντας!
Ευχαριστώ..
- Τελικά τι diseq πρέπει να αγοράσω;
- Να βάλω καλύτερα και 2ο πιάτο για cosmote και όλα τα υπόλοιπα οπως είπες, για να πετύχω καλύτερο συντονισμό των δορυφόρων απο ότι με ένα πιάτο;





> Απο την στιγμή που το κάθε σπίτι έχει ξεχωριστή άνοδο προς την ταράτσα όλα απλοποιούνται.
> Θα χρειαστείς όμως να αλλάξεις τα LNB που δίνει ο κάθε πάροχος με άλλα dual LNB (όπως είπε και ο pstratos) Αυτά (dual) βγάζουν 2 εξόδους το καθένα (ας τις ονομάσουμε έξοδο 1 και 2), για να συνδεθούν ανεξάρτητα δύο δέκτες. 
> Το ένα LNB θα στοχεύει στον nova (έστω LNB Ν) και το άλλο στον OTE (εστω LNB Ο). 
> Επίσης θα χρειαστείς 2 diseqC διακόπτες ( ασ τους ονομάσουμε dA & dB) 2 εισόδων (Α και Β) o καθένας. 
> Την έξοδο Ν1 (LNB Νοβα έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην στην είσοδο Α του dA. Την έξοδο O1 (LNB Ote έξοδος 1) θα την συνδέσεις στην είσοδο Β του dA.
> Την έξοδο του dA θα την πας στην πρίζα του σπιτιού Α. 
> 
> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνδέεις και τις εξόδους Ν2 και Ο2 στο diseqC B και την έξοδό του θα την οδηγήσεις στο σπίτι Β.
> 
> ...

----------


## her

Ο δέκτης της nova ακόμα και σβηστός να είναι βγάζει τάση στο lnb. Η μόνη σωστή λύση για συνύπαρξη nova και οτε με ένα καλώδιο είναι να μπει διακόπτης προτεραιότητας.

----------


## bakmak

Δηλαδή;... Διακόπτης προτεραιότητας;;;;




> Ο δέκτης της nova ακόμα και σβηστός να είναι βγάζει τάση στο lnb. Η μόνη σωστή λύση για συνύπαρξη nova και οτε με ένα καλώδιο είναι να μπει διακόπτης προτεραιότητας.

----------


## her

https://www.google.gr/search?q=spaun...cn5OjqitpIBwM:

Θα χρειαστείς και ενα καλώδιο scart με κατάλληλη σύνδεση για να σου δουλέψει.
Υπάρχει εδώ https://www.digas-service.gr

----------


## nkarama

> Ο δέκτης της nova ακόμα και σβηστός να είναι βγάζει τάση στο lnb. Η μόνη σωστή λύση για συνύπαρξη nova και οτε με ένα καλώδιο είναι να μπει διακόπτης προτεραιότητας.



Ευχαριστώ, δεν το ήξερα... πολύ κωλόπαιδι ο Κυριάκος......

----------


## bakmak

Αυτό τί λέει; https://cosmomarket.gr/index.php?p=4...hdtv-3d-goobay. Μπορώ να το βάλω σε ένα πιάτο έτσι ώστε σε μία και μόνο μπρίζα sat να παίζει ο αποκωδικοποιητής ή της NOVA ή της COSMOTE; Γνωρίζει κανείς;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## her

Με ένα καλώδιο όχι

----------

